# Belt tension adjustment?



## michhoodbilly (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a craftsman 917.287011, and I have an issue. Motor starts and runs great, it's mowed perfectly until last week. In the middle of mowing last week I stopped to move some lawn furniture and when I re-engaged the blades I noticed it sounded different. As I kept cutting I noticed that as I got to some thicker areas of the lawn the blades would slow down to a speed that wouldn't cut. The motor doesn't bog down at all just the blades. I checked to make sure nothing was wrapped up around the blades, and found nothing. I cleaned all the grass clippings off the top of the deck and made sure the pulleys were moving when the engaging lever is used. They are and there is tension on the engaging lever. It seems to me like the belt is slipping, but I don't see any way to adjust the tension. Is it possible to do adjust? Any other Ideas? I can cut with the deck on the highest setting but with the weather lately I'll be cutting every 3 days!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## michhoodbilly (Apr 22, 2014)

Shoot forgot to attach this. Thanks for any advise!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Lubricate the idler pivot point part 188.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've done a few of these.Most were due to worn belts,but you might check the Idler tension spring,and the engagement cable,as well.
I even had one that slightly bent bracket #4,and caused slippage.


----------



## michhoodbilly (Apr 22, 2014)

Well guys turns out it was a couple things, but I got her mowing. 
1. My own stupidity!! I had a flat tire and in the grass looking at it I couldn't tell
2. I shot some pb blaster down into the cable, and really lubed up all the moving parts on the deck.
3. (This could also go under number 1) last month I grabbed a new belt from TSC and I was in a hurry and only had the craftsman part number on me so I read it to the clerk and she handed me a 1/2 by 91in belt... Well craftsman sucks and the belt for this mower is actually 90.2in... In short the belt was .8inches to darn long!

Thanks for the answers guys!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------

